# The Legend vs. A Dragon



## Frisky (Sep 13, 2020)

This evening, I went down to the river to put 70 shots through my favorite slingshot, as I’m testing glued on pouches. As I came across a secluded area, two male Common Green Darners started sparring over turf. One of them stopped and began to hover about 6 feet off the ground and 13 feet away. Since I had a ball in the pouch, I anticipated his movement and released a shot. I’m against killing dragonflies, as they are beneficial bugs. If you do a search for Joe Frisk, Dragonfly Safari, you can see how I’ve cataloged all the bugs in my county. I know I shouldn’t have shot, as my slingshot is magical and never misses. However, the devil told me to release a shot, so I did, and the bug went down like he was pole-axed! He dropped head first! A sense of regret came over me, as I really wanted to miss, but as I picked up the bug, he struggled to escape! I placed him in a tissue and carried him home for a photograph. I thought I had shot off half his head, but as I readied the camera, I could see he was in good shape! I checked him all over and couldn’t find damage! They perch vertically, so after I took a few pics, I turned him vertically as he held tight to the tissue. He took off straight up and maneuvered through the trees! I last viewed him high over the neighbor’s maple trees and heading back toward the river! I’m glad I just stunned him. I don’t recommend them as aerial targets and have no intentions of ever allowing the devil to talk me into shooting at another one. It’s not illegal to shoot at dragonflies, but I got satisfaction shooting a nearby plastic bag in the bushes. As tempting as they are, there’s no need to shoot at the bugs. 

Joe


----------



## boomslang (Jun 22, 2018)

Joe, I'm w/you on saving the dragons, they are supercool. I'll check your county list--have been seeing some carolina saddlebags often in last few days here..........


----------



## Frisky (Sep 13, 2020)

Neat! We have two species of Saddlebags here. 

Joe


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Who's the Legend in the story ?


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

treefork said:


> Who's the Legend in the story ?


_*Sir Hindenburg of course.*_


----------



## Frisky (Sep 13, 2020)

Who's the legend? What do you mean who's the legend? My legendary status is confirmed by hundreds of thousands of folk, world-wide!

Joe


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

treefork said:


> Who's the Legend in the story ?


I agree it isn't clear to me either😂


----------



## Frisky (Sep 13, 2020)

It should go without saying who to he legend is. I'm the only one talented enough to down a flying dragonfly on the first shot!

Joe


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Frisky said:


> It should go without saying who to he legend is. I'm the only one talented enough to down a flying dragonfly on the first shot!
> 
> Joe


You really are up yourself mate way too much self love.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

_*STOP FEEDING THE SICK TROLL!*_


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Alfred E.M. said:


> _*STOP FEEDING THE SICK TROLL!*_


Only telling how it is


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

_*I know, but he thrives on even negative attention.*_


----------



## Frisky (Sep 13, 2020)

A true legend is used to jealous responses! By the way, I'm up to 100 shots with the bands set at 7" active length. After the bands break, I'll record an exact shot count and repeat the process with tied bands.

Joe


----------

